# MAC - Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Swatches



## Naynadine (Jun 2, 2014)

Place all your *Sharon and Kelly Osbourne* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Sharon and Kelly Osbourne** Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection (June 5, 2014)​


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 3, 2014)

Cranberry L/L on NC42:


----------



## MUAddict (Jun 3, 2014)

Swatches! Yay


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jun 3, 2014)

Bijou and Pussywillow l/g​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 4, 2014)

Bloody Brilliant Eye Shadow Quad


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 4, 2014)

Tinted Lipglasses


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 4, 2014)

Duchess Eye Shadow Quad


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 5, 2014)

MAC Sharon Osbourne Lip Pencil in Cranberry


----------



## gordi1192 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 13, 2014)

These swatches are really making me regret not getting Bijou..


----------



## NATlar (Jun 15, 2014)

lined my lips with cranberry l/l and applied bijou.. loving this combo at the minute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

mistake


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 17, 2014)

on NC45 skin dodgy girl kelly yum yum cranberry l/l bijou cheeky bugger blush


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

This looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

gordi1192 said:


>


  Very pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> MAC Sharon Osbourne Lip Pencil in Cranberry


  This is defeinitely osne of my favorites from the Osbourne collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Tinted Lipglasses


  Gorgeous.


----------



## KEvers (Aug 20, 2014)

MissKate126 said:


> These swatches are really making me regret not getting Bijou..


  Me too! I really, REALLY regret not picking this up!


----------



## KEvers (Aug 20, 2014)

NATlar said:


> lined my lips with cranberry l/l and applied bijou.. loving this combo at the minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Me too! I really, REALLY regret not picking this up!


  Bijou is beautiful. It's a nice pink-beige nude color.


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

In love with this gloss!!


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of the most beautiful quads this year! Love it


----------



## mimilainna (Sep 1, 2014)

Bijou is so gorgeous


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

mimilainna said:


> Bijou is so gorgeous


  It is. You are so right. I like wearing it with the Cranberry Lip Liner.


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

MSF Jolly Good
  No Flash / Sunlight / I'm quite fair (Diorskin Nude Skin Glowing Foundation 010) No MAC Foundation for reference -> they're all too dark for me


----------



## Caelarumcake (Sep 5, 2014)

:encore:I wish I had bought Dodgy Girl backups


----------



## Miwa (Sep 7, 2014)

My swatches of MSF and blushs  I'm NW15  From left to right : MSF Jolly Good - MSF Refresh - Blush Peaches&Cream - Blush Cheeky Bugger


----------



## PuffSugar (Sep 7, 2014)

thelari said:


> MSF Jolly Good No Flash / Sunlight / I'm quite fair (Diorskin Nude Skin Glowing Foundation 010) No MAC Foundation for reference -> they're all too dark for me


  That´s lovely on you! Sometimes I wish of a ligther skin tone just to rock those beauties lool


----------



## Laetitia Morel (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh I love these products, unfortunately in France, the stock is too limited, I have not managed to get a product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Sophia Write (Sep 9, 2014)

Laetitia Morel said:


> Oh I love these products, unfortunately in France, the stock is too limited, I have not managed to get a product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  In Italy is the same...


----------



## LivN (Sep 9, 2014)

MSF Jolly Good 


 
^ _from left to right:_ heavy swatch – both shades mixed, bronzer shade, highlighter shade




^ _from left to right:_ light swatch – bronzer shade, highlighter shade


----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 10, 2014)

These are gorgeous! I only picked up the lipsticks and the mineral powder (Kelly). I regret not getting more.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

Kelly Yum Yum, Dodgy Girl and Strip Poker, photographed in sunlight on bare lips, NC15 for reference


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> Kelly Yum Yum, Dodgy Girl and Strip Poker, photographed in sunlight on bare lips, NC15 for reference


  Very pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

LivN said:


> MSF Jolly Good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jolly Good looks amazing on you.


----------



## LivN (Sep 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Jolly Good looks amazing on you.


  Thank you *Vandekamp**. *


----------



## sparkles69 (Oct 1, 2014)

I skipped this whole collections..now I'm having doubts. Maybe i'll head over to my CCO and see if they have anything


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh man that is gorgeous


----------

